
On getting everyone the love they deserve - cookingoils
https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/artist-and-educator-mandy-harris-williams-on-getting-everyone-the-love-they-deserve/
======
pmdulaney
As a middle-aged, conservative, Christian middle class white guy I can see
you're pretty far to the left, but I'm not feeling the animus from you that I
usually feel. Good for you -- your focus on love is working.

There is a song by Sinead O'Connor in which as an Irish woman she sings a song
of unrequited love to Britain. It is so vulnerable and resonates for me as an
Irish American. There is a place for confrontative songs (Stevie Wonder's
Living for the City is an example from my generation) but how wonderful would
it be for a black singer to sing a song like that to white America? "We have
such a rich history together. We are as American as you can get! Ours should
be a love story!"

Emotionally and even from the standpoint of cool strategy and tactics, the
approach of foisting unending guilt on whites for being who they are is a
losing proposition. The critical theory approach just makes no sense. You are
right to focus on love -- something that can't be forced, but which people are
more willing to give than you think. We just all need to love. And I can tell
you from my marriage that I am much more willing to respond to my wife telling
me that I have hurt her and let her down than to her telling me how angry she
is.

